# Can anyone advise regards backing up data please?



## aaronmarsh632 (Apr 21, 2012)

Hi,

I realise there are lots of options regards backing up data on android devices but I cant seem to find what im requiring.

What I want to do is backup everything from sms messages & contacts to other information stored on a device through my pc using command prompt (yes I am using windows  )

The closest I have found is the 'ADB backup' but as far as I can tell it only works with devices running ICS and doesnt get information such as contacts/sms etc. I would like to be able to get information from devices running other android versions aswell.

Also I would like it to work on devices which are not rooted - If i'm correct the system files are write protected but can still be 'read' so would it be possible to get 'any' data I wish?

I was wondering if the 'ADB Pull' command work for what i'm tring to do? if so can anyone offer me an example please? as I'm not sure how it works.

thanks


----------

